# Alternative to Rubbing Alcohol?



## hotwheels1997

Where I live,in Bulgaria,we don't have rubbing alcohol or atleast it's near to impossible to found one.I need it to clean my TIM and apply new.What else could i use?


----------



## freakb18c1

Others may object but lighter fluid


----------



## appleg33k85

High proof Vodka (190 proof) - that might be a bit on the expensive side though - I just use a paper towel to wipe it all clean if I don't have any Rubbing Alcohol


----------



## King Who Dat

Nail polish remover ? I've never used it personally and I'd research it a bit to be sure, but I would think that would work fine.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> High proof Vodka - that might be a bit on the expensive side though - I just use a paper towel to wipe it all clean if I don't have any Rubbing Alcohol


Vodka ...i'm 15 so not an option.If i do it with a paper towel,there is still something left for which i need some sort of fluid to remove it.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> Nail polish remover ? I've never used it personally and I'd research it a bit to be sure, but I would think that would work fine.


I have a sister so i could get one in the matter of seconds,i'll do some researching and see if it could work.Any other thoughts?


----------



## kmac20

Don't use vodka. Definitely don't wipe it after with a paper towel. As OP himself knows that leaves little fibers you dont want there.

I'm not sure if nail polish removal is safe. As of right now I'd hold off on using that. I think Goo Gone (or is it goo off? the resuable stuff) might work. Not 100% on that I'd check. They also sell like kits used to clean this stuff online, I think arctic silver and other thermal paste companies sell removal stuff, so also look into that.

But are you sure you cannot get rubbing alcohol? Is it called something else, just isopropyl or something?


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Don't use vodka. Definitely don't wipe it after with a paper towel. As OP himself knows that leaves little fibers you dont want there.
> 
> I'm not sure if nail polish removal is safe. As of right now I'd hold off on using that. I think Goo Gone (or is it goo off? the resuable stuff) might work. Not 100% on that I'd check. They also sell like kits used to clean this stuff online, I think arctic silver and other thermal paste companies sell removal stuff, so also look into that.
> 
> But are you sure you cannot get rubbing alcohol? Is it called something else, just isopropyl or something?


Yeah, isopropyl is correct.


----------



## wholeeo

If you are going to use nail polish remover make sure its 100% acetone.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> *Where I live,in Bulgaria,we don't have rubbing alcohol or atleast it's near to impossible to found one*.I need it to clean my TIM and apply new.What else could i use?


lol huh? i find that very hard to believe, its like saying "i couldn't find milk at the grocery store".. .is bulgaria in an alternate universe?

any pharmacy should have rubbing alcohol. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isopropyl_alcohol


----------



## kmac20

I know that is correct. I am asking if where the OP lives, if they call it "isopropyl" instead of "rubbing alcohol". Because I'm with dealio: I find it difficult to believe its impossible to get isopropyl alcohol just because OP is in Bulgaria. Its pretty much a basic requirement of medkits world wide.


----------



## Boinz

If you can't find it at a pharmacy, or wherever they sell medicine or medical supplies, get paint thinner at a hardware store.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> lol huh? i find that very hard to believe, its like saying "i couldn't find milk at the grocery store".. .is bulgaria in an alternate universe?
> 
> any pharmacy should have rubbing alcohol. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isopropyl_alcohol


Well there is,but you need a recepee to get one.You need to have a really good reason and cleaning my CPU TIM isn't one.


----------



## aroc91

Acetone works a lot better than isopropyl in my experience. Paint thinner or nail polish remover should be easy to get.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Well there is,but you need a recepee to get one.You need to have a really good reason and cleaning my CPU TIM isn't one.


No offense, but WHAT?! In what universe do you have to give a reason for purchasing isopropyl alochol or even a receppe or "prescription". If so, just say you got bit by a bug or mosquito and you want to clean the wound.


----------



## Powermonkey500

DO NOT use Goo Gone. It will leave an oily residue behind.


----------



## agenttwisted

i founf that nail polish remover doesnt help much, too diluted, get pure acetone, thats what we use at the shop i work at


----------



## phatdonkey

If you know anyone that gets frequent injections, like a diabetic ask for a few presoaked alcohol pads. I get them from the hospital I work at. Only need about 5 to do a good job. They are tiny little pads and no lint!


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> No offense, but WHAT?! In what universe do you have to give a reason for purchasing isopropyl alochol or even a receppe or "prescription". If so, just say you got bit by a bug or mosquito and you want to clean the wound.


Most of Europe you can't get a lot of medicines over the counter. Have to have a doctor or the pharmacist prescribe it to you. This is true even for stuff like Tylenol.


----------



## Boinz

But this isn't even medicine we're talking about. I don't even need to go to a pharmacy to get rubbit alcohol. Hell, there are supermarkets that it. But if that's how it is, then forget I said anything. Just see if you can find paint thinner. Don't touch any plastic parts with it tho.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Acetone and everclear will probably be fine. Lighter fluid might be a bit risky.


----------



## Fulvin

Any gas station or hardware store has denatured ethanol like this

edit. If for some reason you cant get your hands on that stuff, just get a micro fiber cloth and use water. That should get you somewhere.


----------



## chronostorm

Any chance of getting lens cleaning paper? Lots of them are pre-soaked in something like rubbing alcohol, and as long as there isn't too much paste on your chip, you can just use the paper to wipe it off without leaving residue.


----------



## JQuantum

wetwipes







... jk but can you ebay stuff in?

for example
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Box-of-100-NEW-Alcohol-Prep-Pads-Antiseptic-Wipes-70-Isopropyl-/290825219379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b688ad33&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1068

That said, go to the doc and get your flu shot, ask him for some alcohol wipes or smt







or a few cotton balls soaked in it and stick it in a baggie haha.

Anyone know what food-grade isopropyl alcohol is like  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ISO-PROPYL-ALCOHOL-IPA-15ml-cake-decorating-sugarcraft-/220475067933?pt=Uk_Crafts_Cake_Decorating_MJ&hash=item3355568e1d

There's also amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dkitchen&field-keywords=isopropyl+alcohol but I don't know how much this applies









It is very likely you can get this, just read the labels looking for

изопропилов алкохол << google translate
or http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Изопропиловый спирт << russian ??


----------



## hotwheels1997

I got Rubbing Alcohol...My parents had a doctor as a friend and he gave me a prescription and i bought few bottles.Thx for all the help,if it wasn't for my family doctor friend,i don't know what was i going to do without your help and feedback!
@JQuantum: Yes,you translated it right.At first i asked for Rubbing Alcohol and said it in english and the doctor was ..***?


----------



## candy_van

Acetone is a better solvent, but it can react with certain plastics.
I don't normally recommend them for this reason, but if you can get Acetone and no Isopropanol, then just be cautious not to spill any on plastic components.

Also for wiping the TIM up, lint-free cloth is best - coffee filters work great for this.

EDIT:

Ah - ok well there ya go then, grab that and some coffee filters and you're all set.
Out of curiosity, why is it so hard to get rubbing alcohol where you are? Very strict hazardous materials laws or something?


----------



## Juggalo23451

You can use a microfiber cloth


----------



## Blameless

Differing names is probably the biggest hurdle. It's best to find out what ingredients are in something, as these are hard to confuse, and then find out what it's called locally.

"Rubbing alcohol" doesn't mean anything many places, but knowing you are looking for isopropyl alcohol, and that it's used as an antiseptic, does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> lol huh? i find that very hard to believe, its like saying "i couldn't find milk at the grocery store".. .is bulgaria in an alternate universe?


Relative to the US, many places are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Acetone and everclear will probably be fine. Lighter fluid might be a bit risky.


Everclear might be suitable, and pure acetone will certainly work.

However, lighter fluid usually has enough non-volatiles in it to leave a residue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I got Rubbing Alcohol...My parents had a doctor as a friend and he gave me a prescription and i bought few bottles.Thx for all the help,if it wasn't for my family doctor friend,i don't know what was i going to do without your help and feedback!
> @JQuantum: Yes,you translated it right.At first i asked for Rubbing Alcohol and said it in english and the doctor was ..***?


Glad to see you got some.


----------



## hyperkite

Not trying to get anyone upset, but there are still places in the US that do not running water and electricity or alcohol which
is not a basic necessity.
As all over the world what we take for granted is sold on the Black Market. Medicine is one of them, as clean water
to clean wounds is hard to find or you must walk miles to get anything related to clean wounds.
I have been there....

This is not political just a fact..
Not trying to upset anyone


----------



## Jollyriffic

you dont need chemicals to clean it
take a hair dryer, heat it up, wipe it off with a paper towel.
this is the method i use.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> EDIT:
> Ah - ok well there ya go then, grab that and some coffee filters and you're all set.
> Out of curiosity, why is it so hard to get rubbing alcohol where you are? Very strict hazardous materials laws or something?


Dunno,probably.It's really hard to get anything poisonous or related to the medecine for some reason,it's like that from me being a toddler(i don't remember it,it's just that my parents told me so)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> You can use a microfiber cloth


I use coffee filters.


----------

